# Budgie hen not cleaning vent



## Budgielovinpixi (Oct 2, 2016)

I noticed my hen had a dirty vent today; not a lot of buildup, but some normal colored poop stuck to her feathers. I took her into the washroom to help her clean it and noticed that the area is quite bald. 

She is showing no signs of being ill. Droppings look normal, she's perching fine, no puffiness, same activity level. She is one of my chubbier hens.

I don't know if this would have anything to do with it, but I have added new veggies to their diet over the past week; brussel sprouts and peppers.

Any ideas as to what could be causing this? I'm not sure if I need to take her to the vet, as she's not showing any symptoms of being ill. 

As always, thanks for your advice!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She may well have mites.

Knemidokoptes pilae can affect the vent area and I would recommend you have her seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.*


----------



## Budgielovinpixi (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the response! She did not have mites, but was egg bound with a soft shelled egg. She is getting oral calcium and has been removed to her own quiet cage until she is back to normal.

It's interesting though, as I would have thought that the amount of veggies I provide my birds, as well as cuttlebone and seed, and the fact that they get free flight for several hours a day, would have prevented such a situation. I guess I'll need to pay closer attention to exactly which birds are eating the veggies and which are not!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you found out she was egg bound before it was too late and that she is improving.

I wish your little girl a full and speedy recovery!*


----------

